# Helping Fire victims/animals



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Here you can offer help to those who have needs from being burned out of their home or barns. Please keep in mind they may need clothing or veterinary help, food, blankets and such. I am sure plenty of us can give even just a little. 
Veterinary clinics and animal shelters will be in need of food and medicines. Donate if you can! 


I can help with:
I have soap and body butter, can help provide benedryl, Banamine, bandages.
I can get clothing: Need sizes and a place to ship to, may be able to get household goods and blankets (depending on our local dorcas supply).
Tam


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I can help with:
Blankets
Clothing, need sizes, have mostly boy's clothing
canned goods
whatever else...meds, etc


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you needing a place o send the donated items? I live in Elgin, Texas about 20 miles from Bastrop. There are several places here that are accepting donations including our local Volunteer Fire Department. I can look into an address to send things to or would be happy to be the drop-off point to deliver the items. Any household items are needed, especially personal care, blankets, clothing, and vet supplies are in high demand right now.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have some clothing and probably blankets and other smaller items I can send. I will be looking for an address to send them to.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Tiffany! A couple of places to send items to would be great. If you have time to organize a Giving Tree that would be very helpful. I can start here by collecting personal care packets for 20 families. Please send me your addy so I can help now!
If we can get vet clinic addies that we can send donation monies to that would be great also.
Another place is church dorcuses (clothing closets), I know many Seventhday Adventisit Churchs have them. If we could find a couple of churches willing to take donations that would help with the load as well.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My address is Tiffany Finley 136 Spence Lane Elgin, Tx 78621. I will get some more contacts for you all and post them.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have much in the way of supplies, but I can send money or money cards.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone in/near Seattle, I'll put together boxes to send, starting with some blankets and animal supplies that I can share.

You can drop stuff off here (NE Seattle) if that's more easier than shipping yourself. PM or email me for address.

Those of you who had to evacuate, is there anything we can send to help you directly?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Bastrop Christian Ministerial Alliance PO Box 876 Bastrop 78602 or the Red Cross, of course, are the two major places we are being told to send monetary donations. 

I'm still working on alternative addresses for physical items. I also talked to a couple of vet clinics that had no idea where animal donations could be given. I am also waiting on call backs froma few organizations.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank You Tiffany for your assistance. Linds and I will be puuting some boxes together this evening and sending them out in the morning. 
These vet clinics, if we could just get their addies that would help. Anyone making donations put on the "For:" line, "Donations for fire animal victims".
Wal-Mart, or other department store, Grocery store, or prepaid Visa cards can go to Tiffany for now.
Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you Tiffany! 
Good to have a drop site.
Thanks for taking this on.
Lee


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

You can also send donations to me and I will pass them along- 
14914 Pin Cherry Dr, Tomball Tx 77377

Or Waller Seventh-day Adventist Church?? http://waller22.adventistchurchconnect.org/

For animals I know that Dakota rescue was evacuated, and there was another one, but I can't remember the name. I'm sure the Montgomery animal shelter could use a little help as well, if they are still there??

I will copy a few posts from facebook that know who what and where they are accepting donations.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank You too Lynn for your help. I will be drumming up some clothing from various people I know here help in such matters.
Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I am going to send a Jeffers Gift card so the help can be livestock directed. I know there will be plenty of 'people' help via churches and civic orgs. 
Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

There are LDS churches that can help. I just talked with an LDS member here that said their churches are set up for disaster relief and are ready to help those in need.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Austin Pets Alive is doing a lot of work with small animals in the fire. You can donate online - www.austinpetsalive.org/donate


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Here are a few other addresses of places taking donations:

Austin Disaster Relief Network
P.O. Box 3817
Cedar Park, Tx 78630
Attn: Greater Austin/Bastrop Fire Relief Fund


Catholic Charities of Central Texas in Austin at 1817 E. Sixth Street, Austin, TX 78702


VFW Hall in Elgin
118 Old Sayers Road
Elgin, TX 78621


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have abt 1 1/2 acres if someone needs it for animals 
What are we needing for care pkgs Tammy?


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a 5 bedroom house and 12 acres with a barn in north Ga.to provide temporary shelter for anyone and their animals.
678-873-3017


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Texas Wildfire Relief
txwildfirerelief.org
taking donations, sorry all just posting what i find. 

This is what Tam told me she is sending, I know she is super busy trying to get things together! 
"They will have: soap, shampoo, toothpaste, razors, toothbrushes
and shaving cream.
So personal items for hygeine"


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

here are more- 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Distribution-Center-for-Victims-of-Bastrop-County-Fires/186233514781271

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Distribution-Center-for-Victims-of-Bastrop-County-Fires/186233514781271?sk=wall#!/MCFMO

Society of Samaritans
31355 Friendship Dr # 500, Magnolia, TX 77355-2603
(281) 259-8452 ()
http://[email protected] http://ebiz.netopia.com/sos
This place will be able to help with fire related needs

If you want to help with donations, they're being coordinated through the United Way. Contact them at 281-292-4155 x 265.

College Station Area:
Texas 4-H Headquarters at 4180 State Hwy 6 South, College Station, TX 77845

Brownwood Area:
Texas 4-H Conference Center at 5600 FM 3021, Brownwood, TX 76801-0006

Burnet/Georgetown Area:
Burnet County Extension Office, 1701 East Polk Street, Suite 12, Burnet, TX 78611 (also accepting clothing).

For more information contact:
Your Local County Extension Office or the
Texas 4-H and Youth Development Office at
979-845-1211

That is all i have for now, will post as I find more.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Things that may be needed:
Combs/ Brushes, towels, wash clothes are also probably needed. 
Diapers, feminine hygiene pads, Attends type diapers for disableds. 
Towelettes, or alcohol gels. 
Benedryl, tylenol, asprin, Bandaids, ointments (for scratches and such gotten during hasty evac).

Tam


----------



## WWDreams (Aug 28, 2011)

My heart goes out to everyone in the fire areas.
Some recent brush fires have come within ten miles of my ranch.
Thank you for the helpful links for donation sites/addresses.
I'll be praying for everyone in the path of the fires.
Linda


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

There are a large number of animals that were evacuated to and being sheltered at the Rodeo Arena on Hwy. 95 in Elgin and in Smithville and can accept doantions on site. You can call to determine what is needed 512-332-8856 or 512-332-8814.

If you want to donate large animal stuff or like Lee, donate Jeffers gift cards I can make sure these people get them.

Also, the Austin humane Society is taking in evacuated animals their address is _ 
124 West Anderson Lane, Austin, TX 78752

and the website is - 
http://www.austinhumanesociety.org


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I just sent out boxes to Lynn and Tiffany for folks that need toiletries. There is shampoo, shaving cream/razors, Hand Sanitizer, Tooth brush kits, soap and I don't remember all! I hope these get to folks who can really use them.

Being so far away we can't offer much...but thats what we have to offer, may it help.
Tammy, The Ole' Man and Lindsey.
Prayers be with you all.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

buckrun said:


> I think I am going to send a Jeffers Gift card so the help can be livestock directed. I know there will be plenty of 'people' help via churches and civic orgs.
> Lee


Great idea, Lee.

Lynn: I will purchase a Jeffers gift card(s), as well. I will also donate 20% of my sales this week (Thur, Fri, Sat) from the FM and also put a jar out for donations. Whatever I collect, I'll send you a check.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes-easy- I sent 20$ increments so she could just hand them out or buy things she knows are needed.
It's hard to know what is needed from far away but if barns are burning....I would think animal supplies would be in demand too. I keep thinking about all the hay stores that were lost...there just isn't anything to replace it locally so I think it would be cool if we could find some way to do a big push for hay for the area DAIRY livestock. 
Lee


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes hay for the animals is needed!!! it was scarce before now.............

For human needs, blankets, pillows aspirin, band aids, ect. toiletries- all the basics are needed. 
Send whatever you can I am going to make everything into a care package. These items are being begged for so if you can please send asap.

If you want to send items to me my address is :
14914 Pin Cherry DR,
Tomball, TX 77377

If you are willing and able money donations for hay ect. are always welcome. They can go into my paypal account and be spent on either humans or animals. (just tell me which) Even the little donations of $5.00 will be helpful and put to good use!

[email protected] is the Palpal address.

I am currently on the search for hay for people in need, hopefully between our truck and trailer we can help some of these folks out.
Thank you everyone for your help!! God Bless!!
Lynn


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Couldn't someone with a pay pal account down there near the fires accept 'gifts' via paypal and then just go buy the stuff that is needed? Like hay and dog food and stuff? 
It would let people from afar help in a meaningful way!
Lee


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Hay is SO needed right now. It makes me sick of all the hay (among the other stuff) that went up in flames. There are requests for hay all over Facebook. How would one set it up? I will check it out.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Cindy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry didn't see your post....more fires breaking out- looks like one near us as well, waiting for more information  Lets keep praying this will all be over soon!!!!! 

Lynn


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

RED CROSS DONATION LINE. 

As of 6:01 this morning the Red Cross is needing money donations to help take care of the many people who are in shelters that have been evacuated. They were on the Channel 2 news this morning begging for donations. 

They have volunteers manning the phones now.

713-271-1905


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

If someone has the connections to see how much it would cost to get a semi load of hay delivered I would be happy to donate. We have a 4-H meeting Saturday will talk to the club about donating to help w/ either hay or other needed animal supplies.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

one thing that keeps crossing my mind is that it might not be so easy/convenient for some people to order from Jeffers or other online stores right now either. Are there any local feed stores or farm type stores that are frequent in that area? Maybe a gift card to them might work better for immediate needs?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I am going to be shopping for some of the much needed items to help out the firefighters and victims around 1pm today. If anyone is willing to make a money donation to help cover some costs please paypal me @[email protected]
Will also be seeing who needs feed & hay.
If you want to donate to the animals as well just put in the subject where you want your donation to go and I will try my best to get it there!
Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Lynn! Hero!

May-my idea about the gift cards was that barns and dairy houses are burning and there will be supplies to replace when this is over. Many people spring into action right away- many civic groups are set up to provide essential needs at first but then all the hoopla dies down and they are left with the reality of the loss with little continued help for replacing needs related to dairying.

Lynn...thanks for doing that for everyone!

And a tip on this- Make sure to select GIFT when you send money via paypal so she does not have to pay taxes on it as income.
Lee


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Money sent Lynn. Thanks for being able to do that. How close do you live to the command center, fires, etc...


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much Christine!!!!!! 

We are borderline Montgomery actually into Harris county.... about 10 miles from them.. Why i got a little worried when they said spring creek- that's right where we are....thankfully they were talking about the actual "creek" that runs through well all over.. Magnoila is super close, so that is where I am taking some of the donations as well as where ever they send me from there.  

Lynn


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Our local 4-H clubs are going to try and get a semi-truck load of hay sent but we need an address that the hay can be shipped to in order to even get these people to consider giving a quote.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I would say probably a feed store that would be willing to let you set up the semi there. Some place that is local enough that it would be convenient for folks to come get the hay that need it, yet far enough away from the fire that they wouldn't have to evacuate it need be. 
Lynn is there a feed store near you they could send it to? What is the name of the feed store and phone number and Nicole could give them a call about it. 10 miles away should be far enough, but close enough.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Or maybe the Wal-mart Lynn works at would let them set up there? 


Hubby wanted to know how something like this would be set up so there wouldn't be fighting or one person sending more than one person per place, he seems to think it could cause quite a ruckus, so I wanted to bring this up.
Tam


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

There is a huge need for hay at the Lost Pines Riding Club Arena. It is about 15 minutes from Bastrop and where most of the large animals from the fire including goats have been taken. Their Facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-Lost-Pines-Riding-Club/177689116760. The contact numbers are Becky 512 576-7199 or Lorrie 512 350-9566. I live just around the corner from them and could help coordinate as well. 
They are in immediate need of these items:
cheap rope halters with lead ropes attached, water buckets, tarps to cover the feed and hay donations, 100 3' chains with snaps to secure gates on portable panels, and horse quality hay


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Feed stores around here-

( Spring Creek Feed-	
26211 FM 2978 Rd
Magnolia, TX 77354-3035
(281) 252-5400, )

(Tractor Supply-281-357-0000. 27400 Tomball PKWY, Tomball Tx 77375 )

( D&D feeds-281-351-7144. 16915 FM 2920,Tomball, TX 77377 ) 

(Hieden Feed-281-444-1010. 14403 Stuebner Airline,Houston TX 77069) 

Tam, though a great idea our store has already started a box\bin for food donations....
Thanks all for the help y'all are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lynn


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

There is also Steinhauser's in Magnolia:

18821 F.M. 1488
Magnolia, TX 77355
Phone: (281)356-2530
Fax: (281)356-5264


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I would think that there would be a chart set up that has columns. Amount of Hay on Hand, with a running total kept, Recipient, Recipient's address, Recipient's Driver's License Number. One Bale per family limit, with valid I.D. and proof of address. 
Person drives up, goes to the person with the clip board, shows their Driver's License, proof of address, All is documented on the chart then a designated person loads the bale of hay and they go on their way. 

You couldn't just put up a sign that says Free Hay or every yahoo for miles around will be loading it up when they are not in the fire area. This is where someone with the feed store would be helpful because they are pretty familiar with local folks and where they are from.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Christine, I'll show him your response, he is very pessimistic


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I received the boxes of personal hygiene products that Tammy sent and delivered them to the VFW in Elgin today. It is about 15 miles from Bastrop and right next to the Lost Pines Riding Club Arena where there are a lot of evacuated animals and families. Thank you So much Tammy for your generosity!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Both you and Lynn are a blessing for those of us far away. Your wings are showing  Thank you right back for taking your personal time to go help where it is needed. 
Tam


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is a great resource for those wanting to help with hay and feed for Bastrop, Williamson, and Waller counties - http://www.gotexan.org/HayhotlineHome.aspx


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I received this e-mail a little bit ago. If anyone can help please let me know. 
Thanks a ton!!
Lynn

we have a mom of 5 her and her kids are in need of some clothes and shoes if possible i have there sizes and hers and last i knew she was without a car since the evacuation........ ,My daughter is 9 and wear 12 boys age11 size 34 30 pants lg shrt 6 shoe. Boys ages 5 and 7 both wear 7 shoe 12 and 2 amd the baby 3t shoe size 9 also the diapes size 5 my girl wear 4 in shoe thank you,My size is 18 i have nothn but a pair of clothes. But whatever u can is fine we r not picky and dont need but a set of clothes we dnt want to be greedy in case someone needs help.We need shoes for the kids, i need clothes for the baby can use diapers and wipes and some shoes. the kids are looking for something to play with. anything else you can think of would be great hygene wise. thank you. laundry soap also and food. god bless...
( I am going to go through clothes and such right now to see what we have, send over whatever we can, but my kids ages stop at 6...............Thanks again! Lynn)


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

Our 4-H club will be having a fundraiser on Sept. 24 at Tractor Supply and all the money will be going to Texas to help the livestock community that has been affected by the fires.
They would also like a list of needed supplies that can be bought from TSC and donated. 

Not sure if we will be able to coordinate a hay delivery but once we see how much is raised we will be able to start working with hay suppliers in the area to try and get the most hay deliverd with the funds that are available.

Is there anyone thats close the the areas in need that can work with us to coordinate delivery of hay or supplies or both?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The Lost Pines Riding Club Arena is coordinating a lot of help for victims. It is about 15 minutes from Bastrop and where most of the large animals from the fire including goats have been taken. Their Facebook page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-Lost-Pines-Riding-Club/177689116760. The contact numbers are Becky 512 576-7199 or Lorrie 512 350-9566.

The Bastrop County Rodeo Arena has set up a hay, feed, supplies pick up area for farm victims. Much like Christine talked about - people show their IDs and get to come pick up needed supplies for their animals. These are the only contact numbers I have found for this group - Contact: Tommy Cooper, Bastrop County Deputy Sheriff, 512-227-4810, Jr. Tucker, Bastrop County Deputy Sheriff, 512-653-8903, Rachel Bauer, Texas AgriLife Extension County Agent, 512-468-7953


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn, how do I go about getting a box of clothes and shoes and things to that lady in your post?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Christine, 
Let me get a little more info on them... (where to send ect.) I don't know them personally. If you want you can always send to my address, or i am willing to drive half way if needed. 
Thanks a ton!
Lynn


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got some of Josh's clothes and some of my things that are too big for me now that the mom can wear. If they have a mailing address I could just box it up and mail it to them.


----------

